# He was in ecstasy with a huge smile on his face



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

He was in ecstasy with a huge smile on his face as his wife moved forwards, then backwards, forward, then back again....back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out____

She could feel the sweat on her forehead and between her breasts and trickling down the small of her back, she was getting near to the end.

Her heart was pounding...her face was flushed...then she moaned, softly at first, then began to groan louder. 

Finally, totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream and shouted,  

"OK, OK! You were right, I can't park the bloody van!"
:lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

loved this but,

I hope this is not your last post. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Superb but you may well need a helper until your two black eyes subside......

and a pair of crutches or a wheelchair to help you get around until the ankle heels,

and a straw to help you eat until you can chew soft food again.....

Just a thought......... :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Braver man than I am


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is the withdrawal of "favours" that will hurt most.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> It is the withdrawal of "favours" that will hurt most.


blimey, even on the annual tunnel trip? 8)


----------

